# Instalación del KiCAD



## sur (Feb 15, 2010)

Hola muy buenas, quería saber si alguien me podría decir como debo de instalarlo, he visto que en los enlaces que aparecen por aqui, se necesitan instalar varios archivos.


O necesitaría un enlace directo para descargalo directamente el xxxx.exe o intal, no se si me explico. Es la primera vez que ando por aquí.


Un saludo y gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 15, 2010)

en ubuntu y deribados pone en una consola como root   

   atp-get install kicad

   y listo se instala solo ,valido para cualquier distribucion con paquetes tipo .deb 

por aca tenes algo si usas windo  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/instalador-kicad-windows-paquete-debian-linux-2568/
suerte


----------



## sur (Feb 15, 2010)

muchas gracias, miraré de intentarlo

He estado mirando los enlaces que me has mostrado, pero me dán que están rotos.

Por otra parte me he instalado uno de los que he visto por aqui para windows, lo que pasa es que tienen los tutoriales en inglés, y la verdad es que ando un poco mal en inglés, ¿me podrían facilitar algún manual en español?

gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 15, 2010)

pone en el buscador del foro ......
Instalador de Kicad para Windows y paquete Debian para Linux....
y ay lo encontras
en enlace me da bien ami no se que paso
'''https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/instalador-kicad-windows-paquete-debian-linux-2568/'''
sin las comillas y pegalo en el navegador aver si sale¿


----------



## sur (Feb 15, 2010)

sigue sin entrarme,de todas formas muchísimas gracias,por cierto algun tutorial en español?


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hola,

Es muy sencillo:

1. Abrir la pagina de Google en el navegador de tu preferencia
2. Escribir "tutorial kicad"
3. Darle click a al opción "páginas en español"
4. La primera opción es un documento pdf en español. dar click sobre ella.


Suerte


----------



## sur (Feb 16, 2010)

muchas gracias W3B0C1T0,lo acabo de comprobar

http://kicad.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/ES:Main_Page


acabo de encontrar este link, a lo mejor ya lo conoceis


----------

